# 500 MB Upload



## XXI. (2. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche eine Upload Site auf der man bis zu 500 MB hochladen kann. N Kumpel von mir will mir was schicken und die Dazei ist ca 370 MB groß. Kennt da jemand eine Seite oder einen anderen Weg als ICQ usw. wie er mir das schicken kann. Persöhnlich per USB /Externer Festplatte is mometan nicht möglich da er im Ausland ist... 

Danke im Vorraus XXi.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

warum nicht einfach 2 parts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



megaupload
rapidshare
upload

sollte doch eigentlich kein problem darstellen oder?


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2009)

Webhosting haben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Webhosting haben



Blödsinn.^^

Hier: http://hotfile.com/


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Blödsinn.^^
> 
> Hier: http://hotfile.com/





> Maximum file size 400Mb



Fail.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

nett 400 mb, muss ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Fail.



warum? das file ist ca 370 mb groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> warum? das file ist ca 370 mb groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil


XXI. schrieb:


> bis zu 500 MB hochladen kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> weil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Datei nur 370 MB Groß ist, brauch er keine 500MB.
Und wenn, soll er sie halt aufsplitten.


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn die Datei nur 370 MB Groß ist, brauch er keine 500MB.
> Und wenn, soll er sie halt aufsplitten.


Es steht halt 500Mb. Warum auch immer, eigentlich ist diese Diskussion sinnlos. Er hat was er will und kann ja selber entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. August 2009)

http://birnchen.ath.cx/Filehoster.html


----------



## dacarl (3. August 2009)

Bei uploadmultiplefiles kannst du auch bis 500 MB Größe uploaden.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Weil der Bauer den eigenen Mist in der Hose hat, deswegen.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2009)

WinRAR -> RAR-Datei erstellen -> Grösse der Teildateien angeben -> Mehrere Teildateien erstellen -> Alle Teildateien hochladen

...

oder aber (was ich auch empfehlen würd): Rapidshare und co, wie oben genannt.


----------



## Sin (3. August 2009)

Naja, notfalls geht es auch noch per IRC.
Aber wenns n Kollege ist, warum brennt er die Daten nicht auf CD und fährt eben fix bei dir vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2009)

CD brennen oder gleich n USB-Stick per Post verschicken ...


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Aber wenns n Kollege ist, warum brennt er die Daten nicht auf CD und fährt eben fix bei dir vorbei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> da er im Ausland ist...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> CD brennen oder gleich n USB-Stick per Post verschicken ...



Man könnte denken, du hast kein Internet.^^


----------

